# new autoworld releases



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I seen these listed on omnihobbies website.

RDZW0305	FREE shipping when ordering this item... click for more information Auto World Tjets Silver Screen Machines Release 17 (12) Late Aug	246.99 
RDZW0310	FREE shipping when ordering this item... click for more information Auto World X-Traction America's Finest Release 18 (12) Order Pending	265.99 
RDZW0311	FREE shipping when ordering this item... click for more information Auto World TJets Vintage Stock Car Series Rel 17 (12) Order Pending	265.99 
RDZW0312	FREE shipping when ordering this item... click for more information Auto World X-Traction Nestle Racing Rigs Release 10 (12 Order Pending	265.99 
RDZW0909	FREE shipping when ordering this item... click for more information Auto World TJets Legends of Qtr Mile Super Stock Rel 16 

Vintage tjet stock cars, WOWSERS, AND legends of the quartermile ANDsilver screens................tons of new tjets. nice, even without pictures


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.

Those Legends Super Stocks must be the Ford Thunderbolts.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

The Tjets Vintage Stock cars would probably include the 1967 Fairlane and the 1968/69 Torino GT. The Super Stocks 1/4 mile Tjets from their stock would most likely include the Dodge 330. The Ford Fairlane Thunderbolt would be a new mold. The rest probably repaints. I forgot that they could include the Nova in there for the drag racers. Interesting to speculate what AutoWorld would be putting in those releases.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*new Auto World releases*

They could do the 1966 II as Grumpy toy 1967 or 1968 Chevy Camaro as another Grumpy Toy as well. The 1967 & 1968 Torino would be an excellent choice as well. The 1968 Firebird as Knafle Pontiac tin Indian. The 1968 Nova another Grumpy toy a 1968 Dodge dart as aa/ss & 1968 Cuda would be great choices. Pro stock hemi challengers & Cuda's. The 1965 Dodge done up as a super stocker another good choice.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

I found out about a couple more upcoming AW offerings.

S3 Indy R2 - 6 cars with real sponsors
Back to the Future race set - DeLorean and VW bus


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sethndaddy said:


> I seen these listed on omnihobbies website.
> 
> RDZW0305	FREE shipping when ordering this item... click for more information Auto World Tjets Silver Screen Machines Release 17 (12) Late Aug	246.99
> RDZW0310	FREE shipping when ordering this item... click for more information Auto World X-Traction America's Finest Release 18 (12) Order Pending	265.99
> ...


Need....More...Info..... on silver screen (are the cars in it listed in "More-Info" (??)

TY,
Bubba "silver screen addict" 123 :freak::drunk::wave:

PS; looks like Hobby Lobby is dropping Everything slot-related... Walmart has little if any AW diecasts now (mine anyways)


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

4 cars in TJ Silver Screen.

Christine - 58 Plymouth
Christine - 68 Charger
Vanishing Point - 70 Chevelle
Beverly Hills Cop - 70 Nova


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

blue55conv said:


> 4 cars in TJ Silver Screen.
> 
> Christine - 58 Plymouth
> Christine - 68 Charger
> ...


TY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bubba (silver screen addict) 123 :wave:


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*No link for omnihobbies in post*

What is the url for the omnihobbies web site? I can't find it by using a Yahoo search.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

66Galaxie500 said:


> What is the url for the omnihobbies web site? I can't find it by using a Yahoo search.


http://www3.omnimodels.com/cgi-bin/woi0097p?&P=SM&V=RDZ


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

yeah, i see the willys release for $201.00 plus free shipping, PLUS theres a $20.00 off coupon.
But the next few releases jump to $265.00 bucks


----------

